# Looking for new ideas



## slm (Jan 20, 2002)

Been catering for 13 years now (from my home, doing all work myself). Things have really slowed down since Sept. 11, all company lunches I use to do have pretty much come to a standstill. I love doing cocktail parties and finger foods but those parties mostly come for me during Christmas season. Also love doing ladies' luncheons and teas. Just looking for some new ideas on stepping up business. I'm over 50 but can probably work circles around people half my age. 

Hope someone has some ideas (money making of course) they will share.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

How do you usually advertise?

What about doing 'goodie baskets' ; I do them as Christmas gifts, and people love them. Homemade jams and sauces; quick breads; scones, the like. Not very high on the $ scale, though. Or how about taking a little 'complimentary' lunchie thing to some of your best business clients? They'll remember you, and maybe a little guilt will get an order or two! or doing 'box lunches' for corporate clients - get a menu toether, and if they can get, say 10 people to place a lunch order, you'll deliver.


----------



## markdchef (Jan 26, 2001)

Do demonstrations and have samples and answer questions.
Join the chamber of commerce and offer to cater chamber events.
Get in the media. TV, newspaper, magazine, etc.

Develope a certain expertise and have people come to you because of it. I am the only natural and organic personal chef that I know of in the NYC metro area. Most of my clients are vegetarian and help spread the word about my service.

Teach classes and talk about what you do outside the classroom.

Travel. The tragedy has affected different areas in different ways.
It was an event that helped accelerate the trend of cocooning. People stay in more now than ever and want comfort foods, desserts, and entertainment. They are more likely to do home based theme parties, dinner parties and cooking parties.

Some companies will cater an in-house luncheon for their employees because they are staying at their desks longer.

Never stop marketing your business. Talk to everyone you meet about what it is you do.


----------



## soochr (May 12, 2001)

I have the same problem although things seem to be picking up a great deal this month. i do mostly corporate catering and after sept 11, i fell flat on my face. join networking groups..the chamber of commerce has been the best contact i have had. they usually do a monthly networking meting...get involved...ask who you can speak to about catering the event. there's also another wonderful organization called Leads Club. They are all over the country...do a search online for your area. Another thing that has worked for me is basically walking door to door and introducing yourself with a little bag of goodies. never ever underestimate the power of free food. fax reminders to companies that have used you. Do a one page fax sheet that highlights just what you do. I think my hard work is starting to pay off. people are starting to relax and company budgets are coming back. I hope some of these suggestions have helped. Good Luck!!


----------

